# Duyuru > Kültür >  Milli Mücadele

## anau

*Milli Mücadele* 



*ATATüRK DİYOR Kİ!* 
Milli mücadele ve Kurtuluş Savaşı
Milli mücadelenin maksat ve gayesi tam istiklalini ve kayıtsız-şartsız egemenliğini sağlamak ve sürdürmektir. Millet, dış istiklalini kazanmak için, lazım gelen hattı hareketini misakı milli ile ifa etmiştir. Milli hakimiyetini elde edebilmek için, takibi lazım gelen hareket hattını da Teşkilatı Esasiye Kanunu ile tesbit etmiştir. (1923)
Esas Türk milletinin haysiyetli ve şerefli bir millet olarak yaşamasıdır. Bu esas ancak tam bağımsızlık edinilmesiyle sağlanabilir. Ne kadar zengin ve bayındır olursa olsun bağımsızlıktan yoksun bir millet, uygar insanlık karşısında uşak olmak durumunda yüksek bir işlem için değer taşıyamaz. Yabancı bir devletin koruma ve esirgemesini benimsemek insanlık niteliklerinden yoksunluğu, güçyetmezliği ve uyuşukluğu benimsemekten başka bir şey değildir. Gerçekten bu aşağılığa düşmemiş olanların, isteyerek başlarına bir yabancı getirmeleri asla düşünülemez. 
Oysa, Türk'ün haysiyet ve kendine inanı ve yeteneği çok yüksek ve büyüktür. Böyle bir millet esir yaşamaktansa yok olsun daha iyidir!
Dolayısıyla ya istiklal, ya ölüm!
Biz haklarımızı ve bağımsızlığımızı savunmak için giriştiğimiz çarpışmanın kutsallığı düşüncesinde ve hiçbir gücün bir milleti yaşamak hakkından yoksun kılınmayacağı inancındayım. (Nutuk)
Memleketin ellide biri değil, her tarafı tahribedilse, her tarafı ateşler içinde bırakılsa, biz bu toprakların üstünde bir tepeye çıkacağız ve oradan savunma ile meşgul olacağız. 1920
Ben, 1919 senesi mayıs içinde Samsun'a çıktığım gün elimde, maddi hiçbir kuvvet yoktu. Yalnız büyük Türk Milleti'nin asaletinden doğan ve benim vicdanımı dolduran yüksek ve manevi bir kuvvet vardı. İşte ben bu milli kuvvete, bu Türk Milleti'ne güvenerek işe başladım. 
Ben, Türk ufuklarından bir gün mutlaka bir güneş doğacağına, bunun hararet ve kuvvetinin bizi ısıtacağına, bundan bize bir güç çıkacağına o kadar emindim ki, bunu adeta gözlerimle görüyordum. 1937
Milletimiz çok büyüktür. Hiç korkmayalım. O, esaret ve aşağılığı kabul etmez. (1919)
Ben ve benim gibi birçok vatandaşlar, kardeşler, milletin asıl vatanı, ümitsiz felakete düştüğü zaman görevli oldukları, vicdanen, namusen, haysiyeten yükümlü bulundukları vazifeyi yapmak mevkiinde kaldılar. Bunu elbette yapacaklardır. Yapmaları mecburi idi, vicdani idi, insani idi, milli namus gereği idi. Ben bu mukaddes esasların dışında hareket edebilir mi idim? Efendiler; elbette edemezdim. Türk Milleti'nin hakiki hiçbir ferdi bu gereklerin haricinde hareket edemezdi. Ben elbette bu elim manzara karşısında vicdanımın emirlerine muhalif, milli namusumuza aykırı hareket edemezdim. (1925)
Bağımsızlık gayesinin elde edilişine kadar, tamamiyle milletle birlikte, fedakarane çalışacağıma mukaddesatım namına yemin ettim. Artık benim için Anadolu'dan hiçbir yere gitmemek katidir. (1919)
Milli irade kendi istikametinde bir nehir gibi coşup taşacaktır. Mücadeleyi her noktasından düşünerek uyanış ve coşkunluk hasıl olmuştur. Sadece dayanıklı olmak ve vazifede kusur etmemek temel şarttır. (1919)
Milli dava ancak bu inan, bu irade ve azimle gerçekleştirilecektir. Yaşaması ve muzaffer olması gereken değersiz şahıslarımız değil, milli kurtuluşu temin edecek olan fikirlerdir. (1919)
Aziz ve mübarek vatanımızı kurtarmak için bütün aydınların, herkesin hazır olması lazımdır. İstanbul'a gitmeyeceğiz. Anadolu, en büyük hazinedir. Vatanın sinesinde kurtuluş çarelerini beraberce ölünceye kadar aramaya, temin etmeye çalışacağız. (1919)
Bazı arkadaşların yoksulluk içinde bu büyük davanın başarılamayacağını zannederek, memleketlerine dönmek arzusunda olduklarını duydum. Arkadaşlar! Ben sizleri bu milli davaya silah zoruyla davet etmedim, görüyorsunuz ki sizi burada tutmak için de silahım yoktur. Dilediğiniz gibi memleketlerinize dönebilirsiniz. Fakat şunu biliniz ki, bütün arkadaşlarım beni yalnız bırakıp gitseler, ben bu Meclis-i üli'de tek başıma kalsam da, mücadeleye ahdettim. Düşman adım adım her tarafı işgal ederek Ankara'ya kadar gelecek olursa, ben bir elime silahımı, bir elime de Türk bayrağını alıp Elma Dağı'na çıkacağım. Burada tek başıma son kurşunuma kadar düşmanla çarpışacağım. Sonra da bu mukaddes bayrağı göğsüme sarıp şehit olacağım. Bu bayrak kanımı sindire sindire emerken, ben de milletim uğruna hayata veda edeceğim. Huzurunuzda buna and içiyorum. (1920-Birinci Büyük Millet Meclisi'nin gizli celsesinde)
Milli müdafaamızı; düşmanların bayrakları, babalarımızın ocakları üstünden çekilinceye kadar terkedemeyiz. İstanbul mabedleri etrafında düşman askerleri gezdikçe, öz vatan toprakları üstünden yabancı adamların ayakları çekilmedikçe biz mücadelemize devam etmeye mecburuz. Kendi hükÃ»metimizin idaresi altında bedbaht ve fakir yaşamak, yabancı esareti bahasına nail olacağımız huzur ve mutluluktan bin kere üstündür. (1920)
Osmanlı Devleti'nin temelleri çökmüş, ömrü tamam olmuştu. Osmanlı memleketleri tamamen parçalanmıştı. Ortada bir avuç Türk'ün barındığı bir ata yurdu kalmıştı. Son mesele bunun da taksimini teminle uğraşılmaktan ibaretti. Osmanlı Devleti, onun bağımsızlığı, padişah, halife, hükÃ»met, bunlar hepsi anlamı kalmamış birtakım manasız sözlerden ibarettir. O halde ciddi ve hakiki karar ne olabilirdi?
Bu vaziyet karşısında bir tek karar vardı. O da milli egemenliğe dayanan, kayıtsız ve şartsız müstakil yeni bir Türk Devleti tesis etmek!
İşte, daha İstanbul'dan çıkmadan evvel düşündüğümüz ve Samsun'da Anadolu topraklarına ayak basar basmaz uygulamaya başladığımız karar, bu karar olmuştur. (1927)
Harcici siyasetimizde başka bir devletin hukukuna tecavüz yoktur. Ancak, hakkımızı, hayatımızı, memleketimizi, namusumuzu müdafaa ediyoruz ve edeceğiz. şimdiki medeniyetin devletler arası münasebetlerde ortaya attığı ve en yüce, temiz emel ve düşüncelerin bir özeti demek olan "her milletin kendi mukadderatına kendisinin hakim olması" hakkını biz yeryüzünde yaşayan milletlerin hepsi için tanıyoruz, bizim de bu hakkımızın kayıtsız şartsız talebimizi tanımamak yüzünden akan ve akacak olan kanların mesuliyeti şüphesiz sebep olanlara aittir. Bizi, milli davamızı takipten yıldıracak hiçbir vasıta, hiçbir kuvvet düşünülmüş değildir. Milli davamız, bizim hayatımızdır. Hayatına suikast edilen en zayıf yaratıkların bile bu isteğe karşı isyan ve nefretle son nefese kadar kendisini müdaafaya çalışmasından daha tabii bir şey yoktur. (1921)
Bizi imha etmek görüşü karşısında mevcudiyetimizi silahla muhafaza ve müdafaa etmek pek tabiidir. Bundan daha tabii ve daha meşru bir hareket olamaz. (1921)
Düşmanın mükemmel ve kuvvetli ordularını mağlup etmek için kendimizde bulduğumuz kuvvet ve kudret, davamızın meşruluğundandır. Gerçekten, biz milli hududumuz dahilinde hür ve müstakil yaşamaktan başka bir şey istemiyoruz. Biz Avrupa'nın diğer milletlerinden esirgenmeyen, haklarımıza tecavüz edilmemesini istiyoruz. (1921)
Biz bir amaç takibediyoruz. Bu amacımız öteden beri muhtelif vesilelerle ifade edilmiştir. Ben şimdi de onu tekrar ediyorum: Milletin, devletin bağımsızlığını muhafaza etmek. Bunun içinde namus ve şeref tamamen yer alacaktır. Müstakil olarak milletimizin muayyen hudutlar dahilindeki tamamiyetini muhafaza etmektir. Bunun için muharebe ediyoruz. Efendiler; memleketimizin ellide biri değil, her tarafı tahribedilse, her tarafı ateşler içinde bırakılsa, biz bu topraklar üstünde bir tepeye çıkacağız ve oradan savunma ile meşgul olacağız. Bundan dolayı iki karış yer işgal edilmiş, üç beş köy tahrip edilmiş diye burada feryada lüzum yoktur. Ben size açık söyliyeyim; efendiler bazı yerler işgal edilmiştir bunun üç misli daha işgal edilmiş olunabilir. Fakat bu işgal hiçbir vakitte bizim imanımızı sarsmayacaktır. (1920)
Milli mücadeleyi yapan, doğrudan doğruya milletin kendisidir, milletin evlatlarıdır. Millet, analarıyla, babalarıyla, hemşireleriyle mücadeleyi kendisine ülkü edindi. Milli mücadelede şahsi hırs değil, milli ülkü, milli izzetinefis hakiki etken olmuştur. (1925- Atatürk'ün S.D. II, S. 231)
Ben, memleket ve milleti düştüğü felaketten çıkarabileceğim inancıyla Anadolu'ya geçtiğim ve amacın gerektirdiği teşebbüslere giriştiğim zaman cebimde, emrimde beş para olmadığını söyleyebilirim. Fakat parasızlık benim milletle beraber atmaya muvaffak olduğum hedefe yönelmiş adımları durdurmaya değil, zerre kadar azaltmaya dahi sebep teşkil edememiştir. Yürüdük, muvaffak olduk, yürüdükçe, muvaffak oldukça maddi güçlükler kendiliğinden ortadan kalktı. 
Türk Milleti, kendisi için, kendi geleceği ve kurtuluşu için çalışan müteşebbisleri, heyetleri güçlükler karşısında bırakmayacak kadar yüksek vatanseverlik ve yüksek şeref hisleriyle donanmıştır. (1926- Atatürk'ün B.N.S. 103-104)
Hattı müdafaa yoktur, sathı müdafaa vardır. O satıh, bütün vatandır. Vatanın her karış toprağı, vatandaşın kanıyla ıslanmadıkça, terk olunamaz. Onun için küçük, büyük her cüzütamı, bulunduğu mevziden atılabilir. Fakat küçük, büyük her cüzütam ilk durabildiği noktada, tekrar düşmana karşı cephe teşkil edip muharebeye devam eder. Yanındaki cüzütamın çekilmeye mecbur olduğunu gören cüzütamlar, ona tabi olamaz. Bulunduğu mevzide nihayete kadar sebat ve mukavemete mecburdur.
Vatan mutlaka selamet bulacak, millet mutlaka mutlu olacaktır. üünkü kendi selametini, kendi saadetini memleketin ve milletin saadeti ve selameti için feda edebilen vatan evlatları çoktur. (Nisan 1922)
Birinci İnönü Meydan Muharebesi, inkılap tarihimizin çok mühim, çok verimli bir sayfasıdır. Gelecek nesiller ve bütün dünya bu sayfayı araştırıp inceledikçe Türk inkılabını yapan bugünkü Türk ordusunu ve bu orduyu bağrından çıkaran bugünkü Türk Topluluğunu, elbette saygı ile anacak ve takdir edecektir. 1925 (Atatürk'ün S.D. II, S.205)
Birinci İnönü, muharebe meydanının ufuklarında yükselen zafer güneşi, Türk milletinin yüksek fazilet ve maneviyatının belirtisidir. Bu doğuş karşısında büyük bozgunlar oldu...
Birinci İnönü Zaferi, İkinci İnönü Zaferinin, Sakarya büyük kanlı savaşının ve en nihayet Türk vatanının; Türk bağımsızlığının ilk zafer müjdecisi olmuştur. Bu sebeple Birinci İnönü Meydan muharebesini kazanan Türk ordusunun bütün mensupları, dünya tarihinde unutulmaz şanlı bir menkibe sahibi olarak ebediyen yaşayacaklardır. 1925 (Atatürk'ün S.D. II, S.206) 
Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi ordusunun Sakaryada kazanmış olduğu meydan muharebesi pek büyük bir meydan muharebesidir. Harb tarihinde benzeri belki olmıyan bir meydan muharebesidir. Büyük meydan muharebelerinden biri olan Mukden Meydan Muharebesi dahi yirmibir gün devam etmemiştir. 1921 (Atatürk'ün S.D. I, S.177)
Subaylarımızın kahramanlıkları hakkında söyliyecek söz bulamam, yalnız ifadede isabet edebilmek için diyebilirim ki, bu muharebe subay muharebesi olmuştur. Bu sebeple subay arkadaşlarımın en ufak rütbelisinden en büyük rütbelisine kadar kıymet ve fedakarlıklarını bütün kalb ve vicdanımla ve takdirlerle yadeylerim. Fertlerimizi methüsenadan çok yüksek görürüm. Zaten bu milletin evladı başka türlü tasavvur edilemez. Bu milletin evlatlarının fedakarlıkları, kahramanlıkları için ölçü bulunamaz. Askerlerimiz hakkında yeni bir şey ilave etmek isterim: Kahraman Türk askeri, Anadolu muharebelerinin manasını anlamış, yeni bir ülkü ile muharebe etmiştir. 
Böyle evlatlara ve böyle evlatlardan mürekkep ordulara malik bir millet elbette hakkını ve bağımsızlığını bütün manasiyle muhafaza etmeğe muvaffak olacaktır. Böyle bir milleti bağımsızlığından mahrum etmeğe kalkışmak hayal ile vakit geçirmektir. 1921 (Atatürk'ün S.D. I, S. 178)
Afyonkarahisar-Dumlupınar meydan muharebesi ve onun son devresi olan 30 Ağustos Türk tarihinin en büyük bir dönüm noktasını teşkil eder. Milli tarihimiz çok büyük ve çok parlak zaferlerle doludur. Fakat Türk milletinin burada kazandığı zafer kadar keskin neticeli ve bütün tarihte, yalnız bizim tarihimizde değil, dünya tarihinde yeni yön vermekte kesin tesirli böyle bir meydan muharebesi hatırlamıyorum. 1924 (Atatürk'ün B.N., S. 81-82)
Bu Anadolu zaferi tarih arasında, bir millet tarafından tamamen benimsenen bir fikrin ne kadar kadir ve ne kadar zinde bir kuvvet olduğunun en güzel bir misali olarak, kalacaktır. 1922 (Atatürk'ün S.D. I, S. 260)
Biz, bu harekatı, neticesini tamamen bilerek yaptık. Bütün bunlar belki bütün dünyaya hayret verecek niteliktedir. Onun için ordumuzun kudretini anlamayan ve anlamaktan aciz olanlar bu muazzam eseri beklenmedik bir tesadüf eseri gibi göstermek istiyorlar. Fakat; hiçbir vakit öyle değildir. Hareket bütün teferruatına kadar tamamen düşünülmüş, tespit olunmuş, hazırlanmış, idare edilmiş ve neticelendirilmiştir. 1922 (Atatürk'ün S.D. I, S. 256)
Milletin mukadderatını doğrudan doğruya üzerine alarak karamsarlık yerine ümit, perişanlık yerine düzen, tereddüt yerine azim ve iman koyan ve yokluktan koskaca bir varlık çıkaran meclisimizin, yiğit ve kahraman ordularının başında bir asker sadakat ve itaatiyle emirlerinizi yerine getirmiş olduğumdan dolayı, bir insan kalbinin nadiren duyabileceği bir memnuniyet içindeyim. Kalbim bu sevinçle dolu olarak, pek aziz ve muhterem arkadaşlarımı, bütün dünyaya karşı temsil ettikleri hürriyet ve bağımsızlık fikrinin zaferinden dolayı tebrik ediyorum. 1922 (Atatürk'ün S.D. I, S.240)
Afyonkarahisar-Dumlupınar Meydan Muharebesi ve ondan sonra düşman ordusunu tamamen imha veya esir eden ve kılıçtan kurtulanları Akdenize, Marmaraya döken harekatımızı izah ve tavsif için söz söylemekten kendimi müstağni sayarım.
Her safhasiyle düşünülmüş, hazırlanmış, idare edilmiş ve zaferle neticelendirilmiş olan bu harekat, Türk ordusunun, Türk subay ve kumanda heyetinin, yüksek kudret ve kahramanlığını tarihte bir daha tesbit eden muazzam bir eserdir.
Bu eser, Türk milletinin hürriyet ve bağımsızlık fikrinin ölmez abidesidir. Bu eseri meydana getiren bir milletin evladı, bir ordunun Başkumandanı olduğumdan daima mesut ve bahtiyarım. 1927 (Nutuk II, S. 677)
30 Ağustos Bayramında tebrikleri kabul ederken:
Bu zaferi kazanan ben değilim. Bunu, asıl, tel örgüleri hiçe sayarak atlayan, savaş meydanında can veren, yaralanan, kendini esirgemeden düşmanın üzerine atılarak Akdeniz yolunu Türk süngülerine açan kahraman askerler kazanmıştır. Ne yazık ki onların herbirinin adını Kocatepe'nin sırtlarına yazmak mümkün değildir. Fakat hepsinin ortak bir adı vardır: Türk askeri... Tebriklerinizi onların namına kabul ediyorum!... 1928 (İbrahim Necmi Dilmen, Atatürk Anekdotlar, Der: Kemal Arıburnu, S. 120)
Bütün arkadaşlarımın Anadolu'da daha başka meydan muharebeleri verileceğini gözönüne alarak ilerlemesini ve herkesin fikri güçlerini ve kahramanlık ve vatanseverlik kaynaklarını yarışırcasına göstermeye devam etmesini isterim.
Ordular; ilk hedefiniz Akdenizdir. İleri! 1922 (Atatürk'ün T.T.B. IV, S. 449)
Türk kumandanları, kumanda etmesini, Türk askeri ölmesini bildi. Harbi kazanışımızın sırrı bundan ibarettir. 1922 (Yakup Kadri Karaosmanoğlu, Atatürk, S. 90)
Vatanın kurtuluşu, milletin görüş ve idaresi kendi alınyazısı üzerinde kayıtsız şartsız hakim olduğu zaman başlamış ve ancak milletin vicdanından doğan ordularla olumlu ve kesin neticelere ermiş. 1922 (Atatürk'ün T.T.B. IV, S.459)
Memleketimizi hiçbir hak ve adalete dayanmayarak çiğnemek ve çiğnetmek teşebbüsü, muzaffer ordumuzun fedakarane ve cansiperane gayretiyle layık olduğu başarısızlığa uğratılmış ve milletimiz, tarihin nadir kaydettiği bir zafer kazanarak sevgili yurdumuzu kurtarmıştır. 1923 (Atatürk'ün S.D. I, S. 290)
şunu bir gerçek olarak biliniz ki, şeref hiçbir vakit bir adamın değil, bütün milletindir. Eğer yapılan işler mühimse, gösterilen muvaffakiyetler belli ise, inkılaplar dikkati çekici ise her fert kendini tebrik etmelidir. üünkü böyle büyük şeyleri ancak çok kabiliyetli olan büyük milletler yapabilir ve bu milletin her ferdi, böyle en kabiliyetli ve büyük bir millete mensup olduğunu düşünerek kendini tebrik etsin. 1923 (Atatürk'ün S.D. II, S.123)
Bütün bu muvaffakiyet yalnız benim eserim değildir ve olamaz. Bütün muvaffakiyet, bütün milletin azim ve imanıyla çalışmasını birleştirmesi neticesidir. Kahraman milletimizin ve seçkin ordumuzun kazandığı başarı ve zaferlerdir. 1928 (Atatürk'ün S.D. II, S. 76-77)
Kahraman Türk ordularının kazandıkları büyük zaferlerde şahsıma düşmüş olan vazifeleri yapabilmişsem çok bahtiyarım. Yalnız bu noktada bir gerçeği açıklamak için söyliyeyim ki; benim, ordularımızı yönelttiğim hedefler, esasen ordularımın her erinin, bütün subaylarının ve kumandanlarının görüşlerinin, vicdanlarının, azimlerinin, ülkülerinin yönelmiş olduğu hedefler idi. 1928 (Atatürk'ün S.D. II, S. 228)
Her safhası vatan için, evlatlarımızın torunları için şerefli hadiselerle dolu büyük bir kahramanlık menkıbesi teşkil eden Anadolu muharebelerinin heyecan veren tafsilatını tarihin diline terkediyorum. Millet; milletin ruh sanatı, musikisi, edebiyatı ve bütün estetiği, bu kutsal mücadelenin ilahi nağmelerini sonsuz bir vatan aşkının coşkun heyecanlarıyla daima şakımalıdır. 1923 (Atatürk'ün S.D. I, S.305)
Geçirdiğimiz buhranlı günlerin şerefli kahramanlarını hep beraber kutlayalım. Onlar arasında muharebe meydanlarında düşman silahiyle göğüsleri delinmiş bahtiyarlar olduğu gibi yangınlarda, ateşlerde yakılmış bedbaht çocuklar, kadınlar ve ihtiyarlar vardır. Onlar arasında namuslarına tecavüz edilmiş, ebediyen ağlamağa mahkÃ»m genç kızlar da vardır. Onlar arasında yurtlarını kaybetmiş aileler, evlatlarını gömmüş analar vardır ve yine onlar arasında muharebedeki namus vazifesini şerefle yaparak bugün memleketlerine dönmüş gaziler vardır. Onlardan şehitlik şarabını içmiş olanların ruhlarına fatihalar sunalım. 1923 (Atatürk'ün S.D. I, S. 308-309)

----------

